# Bugatti veyron heir could be “too fast to test”



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The successor to Bugatti's iconic Veyron hypercar could feature performance credentials so wild that its top speed will be difficult to prove, according to an exclusive report in Autocar today.








Bugatti insiders have revealed to the world's oldest and most respected motoring magazine that the new model, slated to go on sale in 2016, could have a top speed of 286mph and a 0-62mph time of 2.3sec, if current computer simulations are to be believed.

The car will feature a hybrid powertrain based on the same quad-turbocharged 8.0-litre W16 engine featured in the Veyron, and will generate close to 1500bhp.

The nine-year-old Veyron's top speed of 268mph was already a challenge to prove, due to the limitations of its Michelin road tyres; Autocar believes that, unless tyre technology has advanced sufficiently, the rubber could disintegrate before the new vehicle reaches maximum speed.

Autocar road test editor Matt Prior said: "Even though aerodynamic drag increases at the square of speed, if you up the power enough, it's entirely feasible that Bugatti could find another 18mph for the taking in the Veyron's successor.

"But we're well into the realms of academia now. Making a road car that can do 286mph is one thing; making a road car do it on road tyres is rather more difficult."

A full report on Bugatti's Veyron heir can be found in today's edition of Autocar or by visiting the website at http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-cars/bugatti-plans-new-286mph-1479bhp-veyron-successor.

The new vehicle is being built around a carbonfibre monocoque, like its predecessor. It will seat two in what is planned to be a highly luxurious cabin, complete with all the very latest in connectivity technology.

The heavily revised powertrain receives electric assistance, while drive is channelled to all four wheels via a seven-speed dual-clutch automatic gearbox and multi-plate-clutch four-wheel drive system.

Originally launched in 2005, there are only 15 Veyrons left to be sold. As with the Veyron, the new car's production will be limited to around 450 units.


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Simply incredible figures there....

Thankfully there are still a few manufacturers who are prepared to sail against the increasingly severe tide of legislative requirements, purportedly trying to make cars safer and more environmentally friendly but which is, in actuality, restricting our ability to be free and otherwise legally indulge in the unadulterated world of horsepower, speed and glorious excess.

Bugatti - I salute you!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It must be a hardship only having a car that does 268mph. I'd chop mine in for a new one to make sure I had that 18mph difference. 

You never know when you might need it.

On saying that, with the Bugatti you'd still need to stop, get out and key the car to sit lower for top speed runs. 

Everything else would be gone.


----------



## mark-gts (Jul 27, 2006)

I love the fact this has been said just after hennessy has made claims about there 290mph ft in all fairness the bugatti may be more refines but id still have a hennessy venom gt over a veyron anyday


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Nico1970 said:


> Simply incredible figures there....
> 
> Thankfully there are still a few manufacturers who are prepared to sail against the increasingly severe tide of legislative requirements, purportedly trying to make cars safer and more environmentally friendly but which is, in actuality, restricting our ability to be free and otherwise legally indulge in the unadulterated world of horsepower, speed and glorious excess.
> 
> Bugatti - I salute you!


You will always be legally free to "_legally indulge in the unadulterated world of horsepower, speed and glorious excess."_

No Government has ever tried to stop that (apart from the Swiss). There are an ever increasing number of track days and competitions available for such fun to be had.

Being free to " _indulge in the unadulterated world of horsepower, speed and glorious excess and kill a bunch of other road users / pedestrians in the process " _Is what they are trying to legislate against.

The Bugatti Veyron and its replacement are somewhat irrelevant though to your argument; It is a collectors / status car and I doubt that any have ever been driven at more than 200mph on an open public road, so the extra 18mph is just Top Trumps bragging rights.


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm sorry but this "My willy is bigger than yours" with car manufacturers and the fastest road car has finally got out of hand... 

Unless you want to play top trumps what's the point ?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The Veyron was a technical masterpiece in its day. The speed and attention to detail is incredible. 

It never was a looker though and they don't sound too great either. The car looks tired and the new updates look a bit wrong in my opinion. 

For the price of the Veyron I'd find myself buying a few cars to the value of it. That said if you can afford a Veyron you could probably own all the other cars too. 

The Veyron might have the most power and the highest speed, but too many of the less powerful and lighter cars wipe the floor with it in the real world and on the track. 

It's too big and heavy.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

What, are people complaining about fast cars now?! Hilarious.


----------



## clarked6 (May 1, 2014)

Is it only me that thinks this looks amazing?


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

DJ X-Ray said:


> What, are people complaining about fast cars now?! Hilarious.


When they are too fast for their tyres... yes

I think it looks like an OOD


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

stuartr said:


> When they are too fast for their tyres... yes
> 
> *I think it looks like an OOD*


Perhaps you should stop taking acid then...
not sure why it bothers you what manufacturers do or don't do, obviously they're going to compete to make the world's fastest car What ,should they just stop making faster and faster cars


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Perhaps you should stop taking acid then...
> not sure why it bothers you what manufacturers do or don't do, obviously they're going to compete to make the world's fastest car What ,should they just stop making faster and faster cars


Just think it's got stupid and the point of diminishing returns, when a car is too fast for it's tyres it's time to stop.
Like making a road legal version of ThrustSSC, what's the point other than 'we have the worlds fastest car'


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Looks fabulous

Love it


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

stuartr said:


> Just think it's got stupid and the point of diminishing returns, when a car is too fast for it's tyres it's time to stop.
> Like making a road legal version of ThrustSSC, what's the point other than 'we have the worlds fastest car'[/QUOTE Mate, i don't particularly like the look of the car and to me it looks more like a dolphin than an alien from the Horsehead Nebula  But i totally understand 'why'.
> Bit like Usain Bolt, fastest guy on earth, but no real benefit to anyone apart from himself, sponsors, and spectators.
> So for me, being able to say: 'we built the fastest car on earth', is obviously a buzz to the engineers/ designers who built it...the need for speed will never end.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

The irony is that nearly all the Veyrons I use to see in London were driven by young middle Eastern gentleman who couldn't drive a pushchair in a straight line.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

incredible


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

DJ X-Ray said:


> What, are people complaining about fast cars now?! Hilarious.


Apparently so.

The usual suspects, of course, who complain about everything because it does not compute in the framework of their narrow minded view of the world. Even the mighty Veyron doesn't escape their wrath, with such nonsense as the Veyron is too much this and too much that. You can't drive it fast, it's too fat, it's too big, it's too ugly - utter balderdash of course.

The king is dead, long live the king...


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Nico1970 said:


> Apparently so.
> 
> The usual suspects, of course, who complain about everything because it does not compute in the framework of their narrow minded view of the world. Even the mighty Veyron doesn't escape their wrath, with such nonsense as the Veyron is too much this and too much that. You can't drive it fast, it's too fat, it's too big, it's too ugly - utter balderdash of course.
> 
> The king is dead, long live the king...


Given that the other posters aren't frequent posters and you've picked up what I've said again, I guess that post is aimed at me?

I don't know if I should respond or laugh to be honest given what you've said before.

I quite liked your new personality in the last few weeks. I thought you had taken my advice how to gain thanks posts as you had mentioned how important they were to you.

You've certainly been kissing a lot of *****.


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Kerr said:


> I don't know if I should respond or laugh to be honest given what you've said before.


Mr Kerr, your bizarre but strangely curious compulsion to always respond to me with personal insults indicates that you simply cannot or are unable, contrary to your previous representations, to ignore my posts.

It's as if you are mesmerized by wordmanship...

Anyway, do you like the Veyron heir or not? As it's not clear from your posts, I'd really like to know...


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Nico1970 said:


> Mr Kerr, your bizarre but strangely curious compulsion to always respond to me with personal insults indicates that you simply cannot or are unable, contrary to your previous representations, to ignore my posts.
> 
> It's as if you are mesmerized by wordmanship...
> 
> Anyway, do you like the Veyron heir or not? As it's not clear from your posts, I'd really like to know...


Always respond to you? Eh?

Wasn't it you who has made you usual sly remarks towards me? I made a post in response to the topic, not you. However it has been you who then responds to me as if I'm some invisible third party.

Why do you pick an argument with me, trying to make digs at my comments, without directly naming me, whilst quoting and hiding behind someone else? Why do you need so seek reassurance and try to befriend them?

That really is bizarre behaviour and rather childish. I said that the last time too.

Rather that quoting someone else and trying to find security behind them, if you want to contest my post, feel free to quote it and make a fair post. The childish underhand digs aren't very mature or necessary.

This is the internet after all. You are very safe to say whatever you like. Even in the real world I wouldn't get in a punch up over the internet.

Let's not ruin this thread.


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

^^^^ There you go again!?!

You are like a fish on the end of my hook.... :lol:

Anyway, enough of this digression, let's get back to the Veyron's successor - what do you actually think of it?? Do you like it or not?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

What a car!!

I love the fact that the boundaries are continually being pushed and tested. They'll overcome the issue with the tyres and I cant wait to see James May pushing 300mph in one.

Cooks


----------



## delz0r (Mar 5, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Onrcnn (Dec 14, 2012)

Awesome.. Love the way Bugatti works. Yes i also love Pagani and a bit more hardcore brands normally. But… Bugatti puts every luxury and still slam it. I am not sure what can happen if they decide to strip the car or decide to make a very light car without luxury to bend the limits…

As you can see every one of its opponents are light cars..


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

As I said earlier, I've seen a few, all driven by Arabs, to me they look ugly, vulgar and without class, admittedly a wonder of engineering but I'd rather have a F type, infact I could have one for every day of the week and still have change.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

WHIZZER said:


> The successor to Bugatti's iconic Veyron hypercar could feature performance credentials so wild that its top speed will be difficult to prove, according to an exclusive report in Autocar today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry WHIZZER,wasn't aware you fearured this car otherwise I would not have featured it as my car of the day and picked somethink else.


----------

